# New Church....sorta. :)



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi folks.

Well, if you look southward on this post, you'll notice my church's name has changed.

For 4 of the past 7 years our church has been in existence, we've been meeting at Boher Park Community Center in Gaithersburg. For YEARS, we've been looking for a church building for sale (they are hard to come by in Gaithersburg). Last year, we had a potential building with this Anglican church in Mt. Airy, MD, but they wanted to sell for 1.3 million....waaay more than we had available and waaaay more than even the denomination could loan us.

So we kept looking.

This month, rent was going to go up to close to 2700 a month for Boher Park.

That Anglican church eventually sold to a Daycare Center.... both the church building and the daycare building on the same property. The daycare wanted somewhere close to 5500 last year.... so that door was closed.

Well, God had other plans. 

The daycare called in August.... they'll give us the church building for 3000 a month, option to buy in a few years with the rent money going toward the purchase and we have full use of the WHOLE property (including the day care, so we can teach Sunday school in the classrooms). 

They're even building us a sign to put up outside. And we can modify the church portion as needed.

Hmmm. 2700, still have to set up and pack up (audio and video equipment, chairs) week after week, no offices for use.....

3000 none of those problems and we have permanent offices, a permanent address and we'll be in a tight community where Pastor has already built strong relationships with local businesses and people.....

Guess which option we took.

The first weekend in October was our first week in the place. We've lost 1-2 families (Mt. Airy is about 25 min from Gaithersburg), including our only Deacon (he didn't want to commute). Oh yeah, we also lost our old name. 

So keep Grace Communion Church in your prayers, please. We've got a lot of new things ahead of us in the coming months. December will be our official 'open house' to the community, and we're about to put an ad out in the paper.

All the things we've been doing for advertising in Gaithersburg for 7 years that didn't work (because Gaithersburg is very diverse and spread out) may work very well here in Mt. Airy (which is a small town). 

And please forgive me for not having the latest messages up on the site (I'm back to doing the audio updates on the site now).

Soli Deo Gloria,

KG


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 27, 2008)

Very interesting. Do you have any church members in the new location of the church/ anyone willing to relocate a bit?

J


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 27, 2008)

KG, I am originally from Mt. Airy, MD! Glad to hear of another good church opening in the area. May the Lord bless the ministry there, and may you find a large spiritual harvest in a small town.

Maybe I'll send my parents down your way when you get open.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 28, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Very interesting. Do you have any church members in the new location of the church/ anyone willing to relocate a bit?
> 
> J



Heh. The Pastor and his family.  They can walk to church now on a good day. 

Most of the families aren't having a problem driving to the new location, but some now have a 30-45 min drive instead of 20 min like before.

I'm happy.  It's 20 min for me, compared to the 40-45 min it was before.

Since the community of Mt. Airy is smaller, we're hoping more people will come in now.....

Charlie - if you remember the St. James Episcopal Church on main street ? That's the building we're in now. St. James got a new building a little bit up the road.


----------

